# GERD research for Msc Health Psychology dissertation



## AbieLaidlow (Feb 6, 2018)

Dear all,

I am an MSc health psychology student at the University of the West of England. I am looking to recruit individuals with GERD for my research project.

The research will be looking at individuals' personal perceptions of their condition and their own views on how the condition has or hasn't impacted on their mental wellbeing. I will be conducting interviews, which will take around 45 minutes to one hour. They will be either face-to-face, telephone or via Skype, depending on what is suitable for each person.

If you would like to take part, or would like to know more about the research, please contact me on either 07932045276, or email me at [email protected]. I will send you a full description of the research and what sorts of questions will be asked.

I look forward to hearing from you,

Best Wishes,

Abigail Laidlow


----------

